# More room...???



## J_Boogie (Aug 31, 2007)

I was Fishing from a boat out on Island 1 yesterday afternoon from about 2:30 til 6. In that Amount of time the most people that I saw on Seagull were maybe 15 people. And of those 15 only 5 were fishing. Not sure if it was just yesterday or enough of the tourons are gone than we can let our elbows rest for a while. Anyone else noticing a lot less people in our fishin' holes?

Jarred


----------



## J_Boogie (Aug 31, 2007)

Not sure why thread got moved to the boating forum. I guess I should have writtin out Seagull Pier... I'm still new to this, my bad all. Hope everyone has a great weekend.

J


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I notice the same thing Thursday - lack of boats. The section that I fished is red hot right now for livelining spot for rock. Prior to Labor Day it would have been like a parking lot; instead I only saw 2 charters, 2 private rec. boats and a container ship. Saturday will be a different story though, you'll be able to almost walk from boat to boat. Oh the luxury of retirement and being able to fish during the week.


----------

